# صور رائعة من الكتاب المقدس



## candy shop (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مجموعة من الصور من احداث الكتاب المقدس
*اتمنى ان تعجبكم*






*الخمس عذارى الحكيمات والخمس الجاهلات*




​ 
*يسوع يعطي موعظة*




​ 
*الصعود*




​ 
*شفاء مريض بيت حسدا*





*خيانة يهوذا للسيد المسيح*





*شفاء المولود اعمى*





*دفن يسوع المسيح*





*يسوع يحاكم امام قيافا*





*يسوع يهدئ العاصفة في البحر*​ 




​ 
*المرأة الكنعانية*





*شفاء الابكم الاصم*




​


----------



## candy shop (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*معجزة الخمس خبزات والسمكتين*









*يسوع يصلي في بستان جسثيماني*






*السامري الصالح*





*الجلجثة*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 سبتمبر 2009)

_




تسلم  الأيادى

صور فى منتهى الروعه ومميز
شكرا


الرب يباركحياتك ومجهودك الرائع​_


----------



## ارووجة (19 سبتمبر 2009)

صووور حلووووة
يسلمو ديااتك
ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتي


----------



## te-agya-maria (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جميلة جدا


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*صور اكثر من رائعة 
مرسي خالص لحضرتك
​*


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ميرسى اوى لزوقك ولتشجيعك يا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> صووور حلووووة
> يسلمو ديااتك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك حبيبتي


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2009)

te-agya-maria قال:


> جميلة جدا


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله ​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صور اكثر من رائعة
> مرسي خالص لحضرتك
> ​*


شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كاندى
على الصور الرائعة
وما تخللها من توضيح لها
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## Mary Gergees (16 ديسمبر 2009)

صور جميله اوووى
تسلم ايدك


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2010)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا كاندى
> على الصور الرائعة
> وما تخللها من توضيح لها
> ودمتى بود
> ​



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا وليم

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## candy shop (28 مارس 2010)

mary gergees قال:


> صور جميله اوووى
> تسلم ايدك



ميرسى ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا


تسلم ايدك​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرااااااااااجميلة جدا
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


شكراااااااااااااااااا  لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (20 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أبريل 2010)

صور جميله جدا 
شكرا على الصور
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>




شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك كليمو​


----------



## candy shop (21 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> صور جميله جدا
> شكرا على الصور
> ربنا يباركك​


شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

 ربنا يبارك خدمتك كوكو​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يونيو 2010)

*حلووووووووين اووووووووووووي*
*ميرسي مامتي*​


----------



## dodo jojo (22 يونيو 2010)

حلويييييييييييين كتيييييييييييير بجد رووووعه بزات بتاعت العشر عذارى...ربنا يباركك.


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *حلووووووووين اووووووووووووي*
> *ميرسي مامتي*​



شكراااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (6 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> حلويييييييييييين كتيييييييييييير بجد رووووعه بزات بتاعت العشر عذارى...ربنا يباركك.




ميرسى اوى لزوقك يا دودو

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## happy angel (7 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى حبيبتى صور اكثر من رااائعه
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## candy shop (16 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى صور اكثر من رااائعه
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك يا هابى
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا بحب الصور دى جدااااا*
*الى موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس المصور *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## candy shop (26 يناير 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *انا بحب الصور دى جدااااا*
> *الى موجودة فى الكتاب المقدس المصور *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

